# Taking NREMT on Saturday



## Jeep Life11 (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone taken the NREMT on a Saturday and found out on a sunday? Or has it always been Monday?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Always Monday


----------



## Jeep Life11 (May 18, 2016)

Well this this weekend will be a nailbiter!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Jeep Life11 said:


> Well this this weekend will be a nailbiter!


You'll get through it. I did it twice, once for I/85 and once for medic. Just go do something to keep yourself occupied


----------



## Jeep Life11 (May 18, 2016)

Trust me i I will! Thanks for the answer back!


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 24, 2016)

How did you do !!


----------



## Jeep Life11 (May 24, 2016)

ShiannCamacho said:


> How did you do !!




Test kicked me at 70! 
I PASSED!


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

Yayyy


----------

